# hydraulic jacks



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i have self levelling jacks (lippert) which packed up a week ago. on switching on, beeped four times, then flashed all lights and were completely locked out. special thanks to damondunc for his advice. finally contacted suppliers (westcroft) who initially suggested filling hydraulic fluid. this was not the cause. then the fitter remembered - press all four arrow buttons simulateously to reset the computer. then reset the trip switch fited in the battery+ cable. hey presto! lift off again.

hope you don't have the same trouble, but if you do - it might just do the trick for you as well.

des


----------

